# Hi from New Jersey!



## JackieBlue

Hey everyone!  Been looking for a forum like this.  Glad I stumbled on this one.  Looks like a fun place.  I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OOOOOO HOO HOO Jackie Blue! Lives a life from inside of her room. Hides a smile when she's wearing a frown. Ooh, Jackie, your not so down.

Sorry, and welcome to FF! glad to have ya on board.


----------



## loboloco

Welcome to the forum.  Join right in, just remember, we try to be civil.


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> OOOOOO HOO HOO Jackie Blue! Lives a life from inside of her room. Hides a smile when she's wearing a frown. Ooh, Jackie, your not so down.
> 
> Sorry, and welcome to FF! glad to have ya on board.



Don't be sorry.  That was cool.  And thanks!


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome to FF Jackie...lots of great folk here full of worldly experiences....and then we have Rusty

Have fun and visit often


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

loboloco said:


> just remember, we try to be civil.


 
when did this start?


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Join right in, just remember, we try to be civil.



Civil is what I like with a little joking around thrown in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Welcome to FF Jackie...lots of great folk here full of worldly experiences....and then we have Rusty


 
you better be careful, or i wont give you the Christmas kiss you always ask me for


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you better be careful, or i wont give you the Christmas kiss you always ask me for



Ooooh you give out kisses?!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

only to a certain cranky english git


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!!!



Rusty Shackleford said:


> when did this start?



JackieBlue - For the record, yes, we like civility.  In Rusty's case, we haven't reached civility as it's one level higher then maturity.  He's too entertaining as he is for us to push that one on him. One step at a time...


----------



## JackieBlue

bczoom said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JackieBlue - For the record, yes, we like civility.  In Rusty's case, we haven't reached civility as it's one level higher then maturity.  He's too entertaining as he is for us to push that one on him. One step at a time...



I think I'm gonna like it here.


----------



## Cowboy

Howdy & Welcome aboard JackieBlue


----------



## muleman RIP

Welcome to the nuthouse! Don't take anybody too serious. We all have bad days and some have bad months! As I have gotten older I have ALMOST come to tolerate folks from Jersey. I even have 2 democrat friends from Jersey. Since I have been feeding them deer meat without them knowing it they have started to become almost country folks!


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> Welcome to the nuthouse! Don't take anybody too serious. We all have bad days and some have bad months! As I have gotten older I have ALMOST come to tolerate folks from Jersey. I even have 2 democrat friends from Jersey. Since I have been feeding them deer meat without them knowing it they have started to become almost country folks!



Haha!  Well we're neighbors, so you better tolerate me.


----------



## muleman RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Haha!  Well we're neighbors, so you better tolerate me.



 5 point penalty! We are far from neighbors! I live in the hills of Steuben county and around here we shoot bears,deer,coyotes and just about anything that moves and can be cooked!


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> 5 point penalty! We are far from neighbors! I live in the hills of Steuben county and around here we shoot bears,deer,coyotes and just about anything that moves and can be cooked!



OK, well we're neighbors in proximity only?  Like east coast?


----------



## Doc

I JackieBlue!!!!  Welcome to Forums Forums.  I'm glad you found us!   

Like Rusty I like the song to.  Still love Chicken Train to.  How about you?


----------



## JackieBlue

Doc said:


> I JackieBlue!!!!  Welcome to Forums Forums.  I'm glad you found us!
> 
> Like Rusty I like the song to.  Still love Chicken Train to.  How about you?



Thanks!

Umm Chicken Train is not in my top 10, but give me some Bruce juice and I'm happy.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you better be careful, or i wont give you the Christmas kiss you always ask me for





Rusty Shackleford said:


> only to a certain cranky english git


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc said:


> *I *JackieBlue!!!!


 
no, you are Doc! 

 why must i keep reminding you this??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


>


 
hey, you begged for it last year


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey, you begged for it last year



Twat


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Twat


 
oooo he is gettin defensive about it now..........

think what you want folks, i dont have to say it


----------



## muleman RIP

By the way Jackie blue most intro threads get hijacked to the extreme!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> By the way Jackie blue most intro threads get hijacked to the extreme!


 
we mean no harm, its just a rite of passage


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> we mean no harm, its just a rite of passage



You can shove it right up your passage.....another good intro thread destroyed


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe he won't scare this one off!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Maybe he won't scare this one off!


 
it aint me that scares 'em off. its you who advances on anything that moves. poor sheep 


maybe i went too far with that. at least i hope i did


----------



## muleman RIP

You forgot about spell check already haven't you?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what are you goin on about? those all is be spelleded preferctly ritgh


----------



## CityGirl

Hi, Jackie!  Welcome.


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't mind the pretty pictures. She is just trying to make it easy for Rusty!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hahahahahaha


----------



## JackieBlue

I'm still here!  And thanks for the nice welcome everyone.


----------



## JEV

Hi JB. I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body, so I tend to be attracted to women of the species. I spent a week in New Jersey one day...I will forever think of that place as the armpit of the  east. Care for some 4-Cheese Ravioli?


----------



## JackieBlue

JEV said:


> Hi JB. I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body, so I tend to be attracted to women of the species. I spent a week in New Jersey one day...I will forever think of that place as the armpit of the  east. Care for some 4-Cheese Ravioli?



Then you just didn't know where to look.  I love New Jersey.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Hi JB. I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body]



Jev also thinks shake and bake is a form of reproduction


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey Jackie! you wouldnt happen to be a New York Giants fan, would you?

choose your answer wisely...


----------



## tsaw

Welcome Jackie! You found a great place to make new friends.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey Jackie! you wouldnt happen to be a New York Giants fan, would you?
> 
> choose your answer wisely...





I have heard it all now


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Jev also thinks shake and bake is a form of reproduction


Spoken like the flaccid appendage that you are.

Newark sucks...

Are you starting to feel the love, JB???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I have heard it all now


 
really? so then you know of the slandig gadongo bird, then, yes?


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Spoken like the flaccid appendage that you are.



I love it when you talk dirty


----------



## loboloco

JB, I actually spent a little time at Ft. Dix, NJ.  And since then, used to thunder thru once every couple of months.  Eastern NJ is really overpopulated, for me, but the western part has some pretty country in it.


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> hey Jackie! you wouldnt happen to be a New York Giants fan, would you?
> 
> choose your answer wisely...



Actually, why yes I am.  And a big time New York Yankees fan.


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> JB, I actually spent a little time at Ft. Dix, NJ.  And since then, used to thunder thru once every couple of months.  Eastern NJ is really overpopulated, for me, but the western part has some pretty country in it.



New Jersey gets a bad rep, but there are some really pretty areas here.  Did you spend any time down the shore?


----------



## loboloco

JackieBlue said:


> New Jersey gets a bad rep, but there are some really pretty areas here.  Did you spend any time down the shore?


Do the docks in Newark count?


----------



## JackieBlue

loboloco said:


> Do the docks in Newark count?



Noooo that's the scary part of NJ.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to ForumsForums 


JackieBlue said:


> And a big time New York Yankees fan.



Well now you went and ruined it.


----------



## JackieBlue

OhioTC18 said:


> Welcome to ForumsForums
> 
> 
> Well now you went and ruined it.



Sorry but I love them.  I was at Yankee Stadium this year when A-Rod hit his 600th.  Awesome day!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> Actually, why yes I am. And a big time New York Yankees fan.


 

uhm.......... well the Giants part is excellent. im finally not alone on here. but the yankees thing...... hmm...... im gonna need to think that one through


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> uhm.......... well the Giants part is excellent. im finally not alone on here. but the yankees thing...... hmm...... im gonna need to think that one through



YAY another Giants fan!  What did you think of the Jets coach that got suspended?  Unbelievable.


----------



## muleman RIP

He is a bird lover! Orioles that is!


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> He is a bird lover! Orioles that is!



I actually like the Orioles.  I like their stadium a lot too.  Been there only once though.  The Orioles have quite a few hot guys on their team too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> YAY another Giants fan! What did you think of the Jets coach that got suspended? Unbelievable.


 the dude is an assclown. shoulda got fired


muleman said:


> He is a bird lover! Orioles that is!


 damn straight. might reach .500 next season 


JackieBlue said:


> I actually like the Orioles. I like their stadium a lot too. Been there only once though. The Orioles have quite a few hot guys on their team too.


 
i love the stadium. been years since i been there


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> the dude is an assclown. shoulda got fired
> 
> damn straight. might reach .500 next season
> 
> 
> i love the stadium. been years since i been there



The Inner Harbor is pretty cool too.  Gotta love those water taxis that take you from bar to bar.  I take it you're not too far from me?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

york, PA. few hours from AC


----------



## Adillo303

JB - What exit are you at? I am at 155

Welcome to FF


----------



## JackieBlue

Adillo303 said:


> JB - What exit are you at? I am at 155
> 
> Welcome to FF



Thanks!  I'm at Exit 131, so not too far from you.


----------



## Ironman

Welcome JackieBlue. 

I hope you have fun here.


----------



## JackieBlue

Ironman said:


> Welcome JackieBlue.
> 
> I hope you have fun here.



Thank-you!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yo Jackie!
Welcome to the forums.
Glad to see a new member with a nice sense of humour jumping on 
You're going to like it here.
Have fun


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

good day from western alaska you didn't leave much of a description in your profile so we have no idea where your intrest are good bunch of people out here and some like cutting up on others Big Al seems to be the target of choice this month poor guy has been so buisy moving he a hasn't responded to all the needling we have been given him i have been to your neck of the woods fort dix to be exact me and the wife took a walk down the beach in september the look on the residents face was priceless when we went wading in the atlantic ocean felt warm compaired to the water of he bering sea in summer time welcome


----------



## JackieBlue

Thanks again everyone.  You all seem like good people.  

dds...What beach were you at?  Yeah, the water can even be cold for us in the middle of the summer lol.  

I'm sure you'll get to know me more as time goes on and I you.  I really look forward to it.  Oh and goof morning!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> Oh and *goof *morning!


 
it usually is around here 

glad to see you didnt run away from here screaming!


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> it usually is around here
> 
> glad to see you didnt run away from here screaming!



GOOF morning!!!

Still here.  I don't scare easily.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> GOOF morning!!!
> 
> Still here. I don't scare easily.


 
well good. be sure you show up for the new years eve party here. usually gets pretty interesting about the time the ball drops and the kegs are all empty


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> well good. be sure you show up for the new years eve party here. usually gets pretty interesting about the time the ball drops and the kegs are all empty



Sounds like fun.  I'll definitely pop in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shweet. the traditional custom around here is that the new folks bring the beer


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> shweet. the traditional custom around here is that the new folks bring the beer



No problem.  But I drink Sam Adams Light.  Don't know if you'd like that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i dont care as long as its free


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i dont care as long as its free



Is it just beer you like?  Or can I bring you a nice bottle of wine or a mixed drink as well?  Maybe something for shots?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jager, or Rebel Yell works. straight.


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Jager, or Rebel Yell works. straight.



Got it!  Who's bringing the party hats?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

dont know. i brought them last year


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> dont know. i brought them last year



OK well you shouldn't be in charge of that this year.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HA!


----------



## JackieBlue

I think you might like something like this?  It's not lamb chop but still cute.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I know Galvy would


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I know Galvy would



Hmmm....I can't comment on that because I don't know Galvy....yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

give it time


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> give it time



He seems nice.  What don't I know?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tell ya what. im gonna let the FF family explain it to you. im gonna start a thread called Who Is Galvy. watch that thread. should get interesting


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> tell ya what. im gonna let the FF family explain it to you. im gonna start a thread called Who Is Galvy. watch that thread. should get interesting



OK!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Morning JackieBlue. They call me Big AL and I tell a lot of "Fictional True stories" about the unsolved questions in life . Half of what I say is bullcrap and the other is Gospel according to me . We are mostly a light hearted bunch here . The debate section can get really heated . You have now been warned .  We have all types here. Just look at Rusty and Galvi's post  and you will know what I mean . For that matter , Muleman ain't much better .... 

 I seem to move around alot .I don't really know where I am headed , but I am making great time .
 Please come often and enjoy your stay


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

50th post already! you are cookin along here pretty good!


----------



## JackieBlue

BigAl said:


> Good Morning JackieBlue. They call me Big AL and I tell a lot of "Fictional True stories" about the unsolved questions in life . Half of what I say is bullcrap and the other is Gospel according to me . We are mostly a light hearted bunch here . The debate section can get really heated . You have now been warned .  We have all types here. Just look at Rusty and Galvi's post  and you will know what I mean . For that matter , Muleman ain't much better ....
> 
> I seem to move around alot .I don't really know where I am headed , but I am making great time .
> Please come often and enjoy your stay



Nice to meet you Al!



Rusty Shackleford said:


> 50th post already! you are cookin along here pretty good!



You helped.


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't listen to Al. He moves every couple of months looking for a new time zone so he can feel younger! Nobody has told him you have to go east or west and he keeps moving north and south.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Don't listen to Al. He moves every couple of months looking for a new time zone so he can feel younger! Nobody has told him you have to go east or west and he keeps moving north and south.


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> 50th post already! you are cookin along here pretty good!





JackieBlue said:


> Nice to meet you Al!
> 
> 
> 
> You helped.




Are you sure you didn't mean to say Rusty needs help    Most would have agreed.   Welcome to FF.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

did you feel that bump, Merf? that was me kickin your voodoo doll off an overpass


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> did you feel that bump, Merf? that was me kickin your voodoo doll off an overpass



Ain't that spell check a wonderful thing!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you are a pain in the ass, sir.


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> you are a pain in the ass, sir.




Well that probably is better than just a plain ole ass yeah?    not saying your an ass but just making comment here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

youve probably just confused the old fool


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> youve probably just confused the old fool



Well Rusty do you feel good now that you have hijacked another thread??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I FEEL GREAT!


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Well Rusty do you feel good now that you have hijacked another thread??



Hi from New Jersey!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> Hi from New Jersey!


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe we can get real bad and get this one closed! It has happened before.


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Maybe we can get real bad and get this one closed! It has happened before.


 No comment


----------



## JackieBlue

muleman said:


> Maybe we can get real bad and get this one closed! It has happened before.



No!  Don't get my intro thread closed!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> No! Don't get my intro thread closed!


 
dont mind Muley. he's just a cranky old ass with nothing to do but drive a crappy Prinus around


----------



## muleman RIP

You better be watching for it tomorrow! unless it snows too much down there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dont worry, Billiam. if your weenie car gets stuck in the snow, i will come pick you up in a real car. and i wont evern charge you. not full rate, anyhow


----------



## muleman RIP

Me, ride in a Furd tortise? Not likely!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JackieBlue said:


> Thanks again everyone. You all seem like good people.
> 
> dds...What beach were you at? Yeah, the water can even be cold for us in the middle of the summer lol.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get to know me more as time goes on and I you. I really look forward to it. Oh and goof morning!


 we drove the whole barrier island aera stopped  in at a turist trap aera with an aquarium and went north to an old military anstalation with a light house accross the harbor from new york couldnt see much by than because the fog was coming in.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Me, ride in a Furd tortise? Not likely!


 
Fine, then your ass can sit in the snow, Princess


----------



## tommu56

JackieBlue
First welcome to the forum!
Second what kind of car do you drive?
Because I hope it wasn't you I followed to work today.

I could tell it was a JERSEY driver because they drove like a pin ball machine ball bouncing from yellow line to the white line all the way up the road.
and when I dared to get close enough it did have a JERSEY plate. 

tom


----------



## JackieBlue

tommu56 said:


> JackieBlue
> First welcome to the forum!
> Second what kind of car do you drive?
> Because I hope it wasn't you I followed to work today.
> 
> I could tell it was a JERSEY driver because they drove like a pin ball machine ball bouncing from yellow line to the white line all the way up the road.
> and when I dared to get close enough it did have a JERSEY plate.
> 
> tom



HAHA!  Very funny!  But thanks for the welcome!  I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well then when you want to leave the flatland behind you can come play in the hills where we don't have no damn traffic circles. Hell the one county only has 2 red lights in the whole county and it is a big one. Most town roads have yield signs instead of stop signs and you can run atvs and snowmobiles on a lot of them.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> ! I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee.


 
geez you are making it harder adn harder for me to like you


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> geez you are making it harder adn harder for me to like you



It's older than when Fiat took over.  Better?

And you like me just fine.


----------



## muleman RIP

Spell check quit again?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> It's older than when Fiat took over. Better?


 
nope. has to be made before 1990!!!




muleman said:


> Spell check quit again?


 
and you can kiss my ass


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nope. has to be made before 1990!!!



But it's really pretty.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

eh. lol


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> eh. lol



What do you drive?  Wait, let me guess.  A Ford F150 and you bleed blue?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

JackieBlue said:


> Wait, let me guess.  A Ford F150



He hasn't gotten to that level of Ford ownership yet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> What do you drive? Wait, let me guess. A Ford F150 and you bleed blue?


 
i bleed blue, yes. but i have a bull.



OhioTC18 said:


> He hasn't gotten to that level of Ford ownership yet.


 
bite me


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i bleed blue, yes. but i have a bullshit problem that comes back to bite me



Fixed it for you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you can also bite me!

well, no. wait. you are sweet on me

so kiss my ass!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i drive an st-4 and pick on Al and his krustys i also own a real jeep cj-5 that's my summer convertable  and my work horse is an 81 chevy diesel have other cool trucks scattered across the state working on rounding up thefleet to keep out here in the buse i have no fords thats like bring ing home a krusty.


----------



## JackieBlue

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i bleed blue, yes. but i have a bull.



A bull?


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> A bull?



Welcome back!


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> Welcome back!



What did I miss?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> A bull?


 
thats right. a strong white bull! 

muleman is extremely jealous of it because he is a dipshit and bought a toyota


----------



## JackieBlue

Ahhh ok, a bull as in Taurus.  My Jeep is prettier.


----------



## pirate_girl

JackieBlue said:


> What did I miss?


Lots.
Hiya.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> Ahhh ok, a bull as in Taurus. My Jeep is _*shittier*_.


 
ahh, so i see you agree with me


----------



## JackieBlue

pirate_girl said:


> Lots.
> Hiya.



Hiya PG!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JackieBlue said:


> Hiya PG!


 
its not PG anymore. its Pinko Galinko!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

my jeep ain't pretty but it makes up for what i aint it's got class


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> its not PG anymore. its Pinko Galinko!


You and those names!


----------



## Av8r3400

More bragging about Rusty's tortoise...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yet another jealous one 

you all wish you had what i had! beat the shit of of this car for over 4 years and almost 60k miles and never let me sit!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats right. a strong white bull!
> 
> muleman is extremely jealous of it because he is a dipshit and bought a toyota


 
Do you see that pile of wood? That is for the cremation when the Rust kills the tortise!


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yet another jealous one
> 
> you all wish you had what i had! beat the shit of of this car for over 4 years and almost 60k miles and *never let me sit!*



Of course not! Them Chevy tow trucks are very dependable!


----------



## loboloco

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yet another jealous one
> 
> you all wish you had what i had! beat the shit of of this car for over 4 years and almost 60k miles and never let me sit!


86 longbed S-10 with a TomyGate.  238,000 miles.  Only time it has put me on the side was for a tire blowing.


----------

